# Do you Believe  in God?



## alvishere (Feb 21, 2007)

I am fairly new to this GON Forum
Most of the topics and discussions are very interesting and informative.
     Its refreshing to here different people prospective's without the vulgarity and disrespect that accompanies most other forums where people speak openly on what they think.
  I do not know how long this site has been around but I am Glad someone told me about it.
But I am curious about one thing,  It seems they are a lot of good folks out there and I was wondering what the belief system of the majority of people out there might be.
   This is only forum I've seen where you can take a poll on different subjects.
  The poll I want to summit is on where you stand when it comes to your religious beliefs.
This is a poll that everyone should  take part of,  Because everyone has a belief.
  Common since says...you are most likely to respond to this type of poll if you respond positive,  because if you respond negative...well lets just say I can think of several reasons I would not respond with a negative response.  
   This needs to be an accurate poll,  therefore the poll will be private and so you can answer honestly.
It will be posted in two areas  Around the Campfire and Spiritual Discussions.
    This is not to Judge anyone, I just think this could be a very accurate way to see what the majority of outdoorsman believe in.
   In order for this to be accurate, I need you help to keep it bumped and urge everyone to poll weather you post or not
Thank you for your participation and support of this poll.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 21, 2007)

Not only do I believe in God,but his Son is my personal Savior.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 21, 2007)

Would not have bothered me if it were a public poll....


----------



## parkerman (Feb 21, 2007)

I believe in God and I also have received his son as my personal savior.

Make the poll public...I am not ashamed!


----------



## BKA (Feb 21, 2007)

oh lord


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 21, 2007)

parkerman said:


> I believe in God and I also have received his son as my personal savior.
> 
> Make the poll public...I am not ashamed!



ditto


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> Not only do I believe in God,but his Son is my personal Savior.



Same here.


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Feb 21, 2007)

*GOD*

Beyond belief is CERTAINTY.
AMEN


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 21, 2007)

I believe in God!!! I love him with all my heart and soul and I've accepted Jesus Christ as my lord and Savior. You can let everyone see my vote too.


----------



## He Who Hunts (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know how anyone who has sat in a tree stand and watched the sun rise as the woods come alive, or watched your son or daughter be born, not believe in God. I'll shout it to the heavens ... I believe in God and Jesus Christ is my personal saviour!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Feb 21, 2007)

I do, I have, and I do...

That's I do believe in God.
I have accepted Christ as my savior.
And, I do support this poll.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 21, 2007)

He Who Hunts said:


> I don't know how anyone who has sat in a tree stand and watched the sun rise as the woods come alive, or watched your son or daughter be born, not believe in God. I'll shout it to the heavens ... I believe in God and Jesus Christ is my personal saviour!



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!! 

What he said..


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 21, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I do, I have, and I do...
> 
> That's I do believe in God.
> I have accepted Christ as my savior.
> And, I do support this poll.


 
We agree on this one.


----------



## kc6bsm (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, I do believe in God and that he sent his son as our Savior.


----------



## packrat (Feb 21, 2007)

*Saved by grace*

Don't even want to think where I'd be or how I would make it without him.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 21, 2007)

I believe in God.

I do not believe in Religion.


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 21, 2007)

Absolutely I do believe, I've accepted, and I support this poll.  I was raised in church and to believe in God and that his son died for all our sins.  I look at it this way, if you believe in God and at the end of time there's no such thing, then big deal, you were wrong.  On the other hand, if you don't believe in God and at the end of time it turns out that the Bible was true and there is a God, then I hope God has mercy on you, you will need it.  I realize this may sound odd to some, I don't mean it that way. I also don't want to demoralize anyone who doesn't believe, but I urge you to think hard about this also.  I don't believe that things just happen for no reason.  I believe God plays a role in everything everyone experiences in this world.  I also believe that a person needs guidance in life by a higher power.  If you're honest and good to your fellow man(or woman) then you will be rewarded.  I didn't mean to go on so long here but I don't believe anyone has ever asked me this.  I also appologize if I've offended anyone reading this.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 21, 2007)

What's the saying, there are no athiest in fox holes.
Better believe I believe.


----------



## Baby Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

packrat said:


> Don't even want to think where I'd be or how I would make it without him.



Amen Brother


----------



## t-roy211 (Feb 22, 2007)

I most definitely believe in God and Jesus is my savior!  I really dont see how people make it without him in their lives!


----------



## FishFanatic (Feb 22, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> I believe in God.
> 
> I do not believe in Religion.



Jesus did not believe in religion either.


----------



## firebiker (Feb 22, 2007)

*I believe in God*

*I believe in God, but ponder this
I believe in God but I have never seen him, I don't believe in Santa Claus but I have seen him  *


----------



## bubbabuck (Feb 22, 2007)

He Who Hunts said:


> I don't know how anyone who has sat in a tree stand and watched the sun rise as the woods come alive, or watched your son or daughter be born, not believe in God. I'll shout it to the heavens ... I believe in God and Jesus Christ is my personal saviour!







One crisp morning is all it takes !!.....All that beauty didn't just happen !!

Make this public all day......


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 22, 2007)

*Not stepping on toes, just sharing the gospel...*

1. I believe in God
2. I have accepted Jesus as my Lord and Saviour
3. I support this poll

After viewing the poll results I'd like to make a comment....

I truly believe if one only "believes in God" without asking Jesus to be their Lord and Saviour, one will spend an eternity you know where.  

Satan "believes" in God, but not as Lord and Saviour.


----------



## alvishere (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for bringing that up,  You are right.. but at the time I did not know how to phrase the poll to bring that point out.  
  I also noticed that they are a lot of people who go to the poll and choose not to participate in it.
   Even if you don't post a thread, take few seconds to express yourself so it can be as accurate as can be.
   I urge all people who are supporting this to keep bumping this so everyone has a chance to at least poll.
      One last thing...it was moved from Campfire...I wanted to post it there also because I thought that it would give a more accurate representation the people as a whole.
  I wanted to compare the poll between the campfire and here.
I assume the moderaters moved it,  does that mean you cannot post a poll / thread that is spiritual there?


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 27, 2007)

Any reason there are 2 polls the same?

To ans. the Q:
Yes, Jesus is my Rock and my Redeemer, my salvation and my Lord.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> I truly believe if one only "believes in God" without asking Jesus to be their Lord and Saviour, one will spend an eternity you know where.



Can you elaborate for me please? I'm truly confused and very curious. 
Thanks
Nicole


----------



## cball917 (Feb 27, 2007)

Every day that i wake up and get to spend with my family is another blessing that the Lord has given me!!!!!!!!!!! God Blesses Everyone if they believe or not. recognizing the blessing is up to the person themselves....


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> Can you elaborate for me please? I'm truly confused and very curious.
> Thanks
> Nicole



Because only through Jesus, as your savior, can you get to Heaven.

Yes, I believe in God and have accepted Jesus as my savior.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2007)

So, what about those of us that aren't ready to do so? At  least not at this point in time?

Nicole


----------



## SBG (Feb 27, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> So, what about those of us that aren't ready to do so? At  least not at this point in time?
> 
> Nicole



Be very careful.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 27, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> So, what about those of us that aren't ready to do so? At  least not at this point in time?
> 
> Nicole




Don't wait another moment, Nicole.  As Randy said, Jesus is your salvation and path to heaven, there is NO other way:

John 14:6
Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."

and: John 14:1 
"Let not your hearts be troubled. Believe in God; believe also in me."

Puting it plainly... coming to Christ means accepting His death on the cross as TOTAL payment for ones sins, and believing in His resurrection allows for the Holy Spirit to work in your life.  When you "give" you life to Jesus Christ, He "gives" His life _to you_.

If you ask Christ to forgive you and be Lord of your life, you will have possession of heaven for all eternity.  
And there's so many more promises, such as:

John 14:2-3
2 In My Father’s house are many mansions; if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and receive you to Myself; that where I am, there you may be also.

and:

Isaiah 40:31
_But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint._

I will pray the love of God and mercy of our Lord will speak to your heart, Nicole.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2007)

How can I be saved (or even think about it) if some of the things I see being preached go against my personal beliefs? ie:alternative lifestyles? Wouldnt that make me a hypocrit?


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> How can I be saved (or even think about it) if some of the things I see being preached go against my personal beliefs? ie:alternative lifestyles? Wouldnt that make me a hypocrit?



Not sure what you mean by "alternative lifestyles" but if it is not a lifestyle given in the Bible then you can not participate and be a Christian.

A hypocrit is a person that says one thing and does another.  There is no such thing as a hypocritical Christian.  Either you are or you are not.  You may say you are but God will know if you are not.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 27, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> How can I be saved (or even think about it) if some of the things I see being preached go against my personal beliefs? ie:alternative lifestyles? Wouldnt that make me a hypocrit?



I'll prolly get some flak for saying this, but honestly...  if you put your faith in Christ, he will take care of the rest.

We all come to faith carrying some 'garbage'.  You can't make your life 'clean' in your own strength, you need His grace and mercy to do that.  

The biggest need any of us has is for that 'personal walk' with the Lord.  If you surrender to Him, give Him the time to 'clean house', and don't be afraid if He puts His finger on something that needs changing, because what I'm trying to say is...  He will give you the grace to do it, and it will come out of your new life in the Lord, not because of some rules on a page.

Ex:  a friend of mine had a tough time giving up drugs, even after he came to trust Christ.  It was at least a couple of years before he did so, and at the right time in his life, God helped him and he was able to put them down.  

The Lord is a gentleman.  While we give him our lives, it's those closets we have that take time to open.  But I found in my own life that God has given me the grace to get thru my weaknessess, even when I really miss the mark.  Think of the prodigal son, another example, here:

Luke 15:11-32

Also: 2 Tim 2:13
If we are faithless, He remains faithful, for He cannot deny Himself. 

Nicole, coming to God's love is the best decision anyone can make.  Spending time with Him and allowing Him to change your life _in His way and in His time_ is the next best thing.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Striper, you have been very helpful


----------



## alvishere (Feb 27, 2007)

Nicole,
   You have my prayers  (and I'm sure a lot more out there), that God will answer your concerns about your Personal Salvation...It is a wonderful thing to know that  Jesus lives within you, it give you a  peace of mind and Love that you never thought was possable.
   Keep asking questions till you find the answers.

Striper as far as 2 polls the same...as I stated earlier they was in 2 differant locations and the moderaters moved them I guess.
   I really enjoyed reading your threads...  you put it well...


----------



## cball917 (Feb 27, 2007)

i know the Lord helps me through every day to face all i might encounter. and guys and gals i cannot even begin to explain when i am playin in the floor with my 3 year ol lil baby girl that the Lord has given me to raise and she looks up at me with smile and says daddy lets pray. just another example that blessing are given every second of every day. i am blessed in so many ways and i pray that every one will take each day as a blessing, Cause we are all truely blessed. good luck everyone with there ?'s and know your in my prayers on your way to finding eternal salvation


----------



## pnome (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the original intent of keeping the poll private was not to protect the identities of the expected majority, but rather to protect the identities of expected minority. 

But, I'm not ashamed either.  This might cost me a friend or two on this forum and make more of an outcast than I already am, but here is what I believe....

There is no god.  No heaven, no hades, no devil.  Jesus was just another mortal man.  He had some important things to say, and I agree with just about all of them.  But not the "Son of God" part.

When you die, you die and that is it.  Oblivion.  There is no after life.  There is no soul in your body.  What you think of as a soul is the summation of all of the neural connections in your brain.  When those fragile neurons die, so do you.  

"There are no athiests in foxholes." That may be a true statement.  But it is not an argument for the existence of god.  That statement says to me that god is a comfort for our mind.  A sweet lie that we so desperately want to believe.  Especially when we are near death.  Something that we rely on to explain the unexplainable.

There you go... have at it.

_Edited for spelling_


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2007)

Pnome, I give ya kudos for bein honest, at least ya have enough integrity to do that!
We're able to believe what we want to which is the great thing about living in the US!
Nicole


----------



## alvishere (Feb 27, 2007)

Well first let me say this,  I can speak for myself and hopefully tor the friends you might think you are going to lose because of your beliefs..
   Even though you do not agree and/or  understand Gods plan and will,  Your Christin Friends should still be your friends because they should have Gods love in heart and they will want to share that love with  you.
 So don't worry about losing friends in this forum.
   As a Christin, We all have ones we (friends/family) love and just because They have not accepted Jesus Christ as there Savior Don't mean we stop caring, loving and praying for them.
   My advise is to read what the bible has to say about it..pray for wisdon and understanding before you read and  he will give you understanding.
   God luck and God Bless

ps  was wondering how old you was?? if it not to personal.


----------



## pnome (Feb 27, 2007)

alvishere said:


> ps  was wondering how old you was?? if it not to personal.



Not more personal than "Do you believe in God?"  

I'm 34


----------



## alvishere (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah   ...I guess you are right  
thanks for your feed back


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 28, 2007)

pnome said:


> I think the original intent of keeping the poll private was not to protect the identities of the expected majority, but rather to protect the identities of expected minority.
> 
> But, I'm not ashamed either.  This might cost me a friend or two on this forum and make more of an outcast than I already am, but here is what I believe....
> 
> ...



I'm a Christian. Believe in Christ with all my heart. Not trying to single you out, just using your post as an example.  I understand everyone is entitled to their own opinion and what not, but i think atheism would be depressing to me.  I live everyday knowing that if my heart were to stop beating at anytime, i'd step straight onto the streets of heaven.  
              It seems to me that if i were to believe that when i die my soul would end, I would have no drive to succeed in life.  Why try? There wouldn't be anything to look forward to in the end.  My faith in the lord gives me hope, drive, and a want to please him everyday.  I may be wrong in the end, but at least I lived a happy positive life honestly believing i would leave this world and go into a wonderful eternity.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 28, 2007)

Pnome, have you ever read much about the 11 or 12 dimensions? I'm not trying to sound weird, but it sounds to me that in the attempt to come up with the "theory of everything" that atheistic physisists have pretty much shown that there's no other way around the fact that there is God. Open your mind and realize that it's silly to think humanity and all physical things that we can touch and perceive are all that there is.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 28, 2007)

Go here, then do some googling for "11th dimension, 12th dimension and theory of everything"   http://www.tenthdimension.com/flash2.php


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 28, 2007)

Pnome, I respect your opinion and I will pray that God will reveal himself to you!  If it has not happened yet there will come a time where you will know that there is a God and he is Lord!  May God bless you and your family!  

Nicole, it sounds like God may already be working in your life!  Can I offer on thought?  Don't worry about the details!  If you choose to accept Jesus as your savior he will convict you and change your opinions as to what is right and wrong!  The first step is asking him to come into your life the rest will come over time!  Just because you become a christian your life will not change over night.  As you grow and read his word and learn more about him you will also grow as a Christian and your attatude, opinions and even maybe your lifestyle will change to reflect his word!  May God bless you and your family as well!


----------



## pnome (Feb 28, 2007)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Pnome, I respect your opinion and I will pray that God will reveal himself to you!  If it has not happened yet there will come a time where you will know that there is a God and he is Lord!  May God bless you and your family!



Thank you.  And I want to be clear that unlike a lot of other "athiests" I respect yours too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2007)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Nicole, it sounds like God may already be working in your life!  Can I offer on thought?  Don't worry about the details!  If you choose to accept Jesus as your savior he will convict you and change your opinions as to what is right and wrong!  The first step is asking him to come into your life the rest will come over time!  Just because you become a christian your life will not change over night.  As you grow and read his word and learn more about him you will also grow as a Christian and your attatude, opinions and even maybe your lifestyle will change to reflect his word!  May God bless you and your family as well!



Mr Thurmond,
I do feel that the Lord has taken hold of me, and started me on this journey.  
The details I am not necessarily worried about, but it helps to have some sort of understanding, and to better understand things on a whole to build a good strong foundation.
Thanks for takin the time to give your input, its definetaly appreciated!
Nicole


----------



## pnome (Feb 28, 2007)

DCHunter said:


> Pnome, have you ever read much about the 11 or 12 dimensions?



I have read a lot of theoretical phsyics.  Fully understood only some of it though.

To be more clear, let me say this.  At the quantum level, nothing is certain.  It's all just probabilities.   So, no one can say for certain "There is no God"  When I make that statement, what I am really saying is, "The commonly understood concept of the Judeo-Christian God is highly improbable."


----------



## SBG (Feb 28, 2007)

pnome said:


> I have read a lot of theoretical phsyics.  Fully understood only some of it though.
> 
> To be more clear, let me say this.  At the quantum level, nothing is certain.  It's all just probabilities.   So, no one can say for certain "There is no God"  When I make that statement, what I am really saying is, "The commonly understood concept of the Judeo-Christian God is highly improbable."



Just out of curiosity...How do you think the universe and all that is in it began?

I know, a little


----------



## pnome (Feb 28, 2007)

SBG said:


> Just out of curiosity...How do you think the universe and all that is in it began?
> 
> I know, a little




No idea.  It is an unknown.  However, unknown does not equal "Judeo-Christian God".  It could just as easily have been Quetzalcoatl or Vishnu.   God is a matter of faith, not fact.  

"I contend that we are both atheists. I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours."   -S. Roberts


----------



## alvishere (Mar 8, 2007)

bmp


----------



## tcoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Pnome,  
         I take it you hunt, just by the very nature of this site.  Assuming you are a hunter you have inevitably encountered the world "coming to life" around you in the dawn before day.  There is just no way I can rationalize how all the intricate details of various lives harmonizing can be of coincidence.   I don't agree with you,  but that doesn't make me right.  I just wonder if you don't believe in anything, what keeps you from falling?  The total summation of your existence is based on one logical choice to the next, and you think that we as humans determine out destiny?  I struggled with this because I was a biology major and there aren't many biology professors that are very strong Christians.


Besides what if your wrong?  You miss out on Heaven. If your right?  Your still gonna go to the same place and be JUST DEAD, yet you will have lived a upstanding life full of hope,love and kindness.  That's not a bad residual affect.


----------



## pnome (Mar 9, 2007)

tcoker said:


> Pnome,
> I take it you hunt, just by the very nature of this site.  Assuming you are a hunter you have inevitably encountered the world "coming to life" around you in the dawn before day.  There is just no way I can rationalize how all the intricate details of various lives harmonizing can be of coincidence.   I don't agree with you,  but that doesn't make me right.  I just wonder if you don't believe in anything, what keeps you from falling?  The total summation of your existence is based on one logical choice to the next, and you think that we as humans determine out destiny?  I struggled with this because I was a biology major and there aren't many biology professors that are very strong Christians.
> 
> 
> Besides what if your wrong?  You miss out on Heaven. If your right?  Your still gonna go to the same place and be JUST DEAD, yet you will have lived a upstanding life full of hope,love and kindness.  That's not a bad residual affect.




Yes I do hunt, though I'm just a beginner.  I am constantly awed by nature.  Not just in the monring.   However, being awed by the complexity and harmony of life on Earth does not lead directly to a belief that the God of Abraham created it.  

Your second statement is a slight re-wording of 'Pascal's Wager' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascals_wager

Pascal's Wager does not take into account the risk associated with the possiblity that I would believe in the wrong God.  What if it turns out that Zues really is the true God?  Then I'm doomed for picking the wrong god.  

Here is a favorite quote of mine that I think applies:



> Question with boldness even the existence of God; because, if there be one, he must more approve of the homage of reason, than that of blind-folded fear.
> Thomas Jefferson



Lastly, I would like to take issue with this statement of yours:  


> yet you will have lived a upstanding life full of hope,love and kindness.



It is possible to lead an upstanding life full of hope, love and kindness, and not believe in God.  In fact, I do.


----------



## tcoker (Mar 9, 2007)

pnome said:


> It is possible to lead an upstanding life full of hope, love and kindness, and not believe in God.  In fact, I do.


your 100% right, my father is a prime example, he is a great person, kind and generous. He believes in God but isn't a Christian.  Believing in God doesn't mean you just become all the above.  Point being that it's not a bad way to live which I think we can both agree on.  

However the difference is faith.  If you are a indeed an atheist you put your faith in no God, only in yourself, which sets yourself up only for disappointment.  

I'm not a theologian,nor any where near a  biblical scholar, yet I know that a person must stay open minded or the world will pass them by. That goes both ways.

Lastly I don't agree with Pascal on face value in that It's not an either or to me, that's just my belief.  I believe these things.  The statement to me is a way to get people to at least consider it, and when the spark is made a fire can be lit.


----------



## pnome (Mar 9, 2007)

tcoker said:


> However the difference is faith.  If you are a indeed an atheist you put your faith in no God.




There is a difference here.  The existence of God cannot be proven true or false.   So, I choose not to believe in it because I cannot know it to be true. It's really Agnostic-Atheism.


----------



## ilikembig (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe in God(with a captial G).  I have Jesus Christ living in my heart and soul. And I too want others to know that.  Believing in something I can not see, but feeling the power of prayer bring me through so many tough times SHOWS me that He is fact.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 10, 2007)

ilikembig said:


> I believe in God(with a captial G).  I have Jesus Christ living in my heart and soul. And I too want others to know that.  Believing in something I can not see, but feeling the power of prayer bring me through so many tough times SHOWS me that He is fact.



Well said and Amen to that.


----------



## btbones (Mar 10, 2007)

I am happy to see this thread exist on a site such as this. Just look at my signature picture and see what I am so grateful for


----------



## Hunterdog (Mar 12, 2007)

*Great topic*

To bad we can't get all the other folks to veiw this.


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 12, 2007)

*Wow, look at the results of the poll "Do you believe in God"!*

Do you know why this is a GREAT forum, and why you guys and girls are the very best? Just look at the results of the poll. The VAST majority of members here... 

1. Believe in God 
2. Most have ACCEPTED Jesus as their Saviour!!!!

I honestly believe in my heart if the President and all elected officials were choosen only by the Woody's members things in this country would be MUCH better and wouldn't be going down the drain like they are.  

Ya'll are the best, bar none!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 13, 2007)

darnit, I need to change my vote!!!
Hmm.. oh well
Just add my vote to I have accepted Jesus Christ as my Personal Saviour!!
AMEN AND GOD BLESS!!!
Nic


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 13, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> darnit, I need to change my vote!!!
> Hmm.. oh well
> Just add my vote to I have accepted Jesus Christ as my Personal Saviour!!
> AMEN AND GOD BLESS!!!
> Nic




Alright, I've got a new sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amen and Amen, the angels is heaven are rejoicing.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 13, 2007)

*"Believe"*

Even Satan "believes" in God...

I am proud to proclaim that I KNOW God, God KNOWS me, and my place in Heaven has been secured by the blood of CHRIST!!

AMEN!!!


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 15, 2007)

Just think of belief in God as insurance for the after life. Are you insured?
Better to be insured and not need it, than to need it and not be insured! After you pass on, you can't get insurance.
Ken


----------



## jimmy (Mar 16, 2007)

*POLL QUESTION*

Why does the "I believe in GOD" option show less votes(110) than the "Jesus Christ" option(124)?..seems it would be the opposite..I would think there are more folks on here that believe in GOD but haven't excepted Jesus Christ.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 17, 2007)

jimmy said:


> Why does the "I believe in GOD" option show less votes(110) than the "Jesus Christ" option(124)?..seems it would be the opposite..I would think there are more folks on here that believe in GOD but haven't excepted Jesus Christ.



Maybe some folks didn't see that they could choose more than one option, and with what Jesus said, "He who believes in Me believes in Him who sent Me", well' that covers it all!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 17, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> Maybe some folks didn't see that they could choose more than one option, and with what Jesus said, "He who believes in Me believes in Him who sent Me", well' that covers it all!!



Amen


----------



## alvishere (Apr 2, 2007)

bmp


----------



## catahoula girl (Apr 3, 2007)

*Are you kidding me!!!*



Lead Poison said:


> 1. I believe in God
> 2. I have accepted Jesus as my Lord and Saviour
> 3. I support this poll
> 
> ...



 
In my opinion, it is all how you live your life.  There are murderers and child molesters and worse in prison but they confessed.  You think that they are going to heaven because they have NOW taken Christ as their savior?   A man or woman that has questions about their faith but lives a good life, i.e. taking care of his/her family and being loving and understanding of others, THEY are the ones who will go to "a better place" even if they have not yet taken Christ as their saviour.  I can not believe that God would set someone aside because they have questions.  The basis for Christianity is LOVE and UNDERSTANDING.

I do believe in God and Christ but do not have this need to engage in organized religion, which (in my opinion) is biased, or to tell others how to believe.  I lead a good life and try to help others and accept them as they are.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 3, 2007)

The basis of Christianity is Christ. Without Him no one can enter into heaven. If you leave Christ and His sacrifice out of the equation than it only equels a very hot place....

DB BB


----------



## catahoula girl (Apr 3, 2007)

Double Barrel BB said:


> The basis of Christianity is Christ. Without Him no one can enter into heaven. If you leave Christ and His sacrifice out of the equation than it only equals a very hot place....
> 
> DB BB



I don't think that has to be taken literally.  I believe it is enough to follow Christ's teachings, even if you don't know you are doing it.


----------



## SBG (Apr 3, 2007)

catahoula girl said:


> I don't think that has to be taken literally.  I believe it is enough to follow Christ's teachings, even if you don't know you are doing it.



That sounds good...but is totally in contradiction to the sciptures.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 3, 2007)

catahoula girl said:


> I don't think that has to be taken literally.  I believe it is enough to follow Christ's teachings, even if you don't know you are doing it.



Romans 3:10-18
_10 As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one: 
11 There is none that understandeth, there is none that seeketh after God._
_12 They are all gone out of the way, they are together become unprofitable; there is none that doeth good, no, not one._
13 Their throat is an open sepulchre; with their tongues they have used deceit; the poison of asps is under their lips:
14 Whose mouth is full of cursing and bitterness:
15 Their feet are swift to shed blood:
16 Destruction and misery are in their ways:
17 And the way of peace have they not known:
18 There is no fear of God before their eyes.


----------



## catahoula girl (Apr 3, 2007)

*??*



Double Barrel BB said:


> Romans 3:10-18
> _10 As it is written, .....
> 
> I am not quite sure what point you are trying to make.  However, as is stated at the beginning of the forum, everyone is entitled to their opinion and I do not want to get defensive.  So, I will leave it at this:
> ...


----------



## SBG (Apr 3, 2007)

catahoula girl said:


> Double Barrel BB said:
> 
> 
> > Romans 3:10-18
> ...


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 3, 2007)

catahoula girl said:


> Double Barrel BB said:
> 
> 
> > Romans 3:10-18
> ...


----------



## catahoula girl (Apr 3, 2007)

*Alright.*

I shouldn't have ended with a question, ha ha ha.   I do not take what ANY of you say as an insult.  I am just interested in all the different views. 

I take the word of God very seriously, as I know you all do, but find that there can't be just one way.  There are too many religions with similar stories and beliefs for me to believe there is only one way.  There are parts of the world where people have not been introduced, and will never be introduced, to Christianity and God put them there.  I, again, do not believe that they will go to " the hot  place" for their ignorance.

I do find it sad that you do not believe someone can follow all ten of the commandments.  I am not saying I have but I have hope for others   It is easy to quote the Bible but much harder to live by.   In my opinion, the writings are meant to be guidelines to how we live our lives.  I say guidelines because the Bible has been translated many times and is not 100% accurate, after all it was written and translated by men. Therefore, it can not be taken completely literally.  (I am sure you have all experienced when a word wasn't translated correctly and completely changed the context of the phrase or sentence.)

Above I do state "my opinion".  I am owning my statements and not stating things as fact.  I am not a Biblical historian by any means, ha ha ha.
I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 3, 2007)

catahoula girl said:


> I guess I shouldn't have ended with a question, ha ha ha.
> 
> We will have to agree to disagree.



ok. 

DB BB


----------



## alvishere (Apr 20, 2007)

bmp


----------



## markantony57 (Apr 25, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> Can you elaborate for me please? I'm truly confused and very curious.
> Thanks
> Nicole



One can believe in a "god" and not know Jesus as their Savior. To them, their "god" is their "God". But unless they know Jesus as "God" and Savior, they are wrong unfortunately.


----------



## FishFanatic (Apr 26, 2007)

Catahoula.....with who or what do you compare yourself, to determine whether or not you are living right?  You can't use society's standards.  Look at its track record.  Its so screwed up, people don't know whether they are coming or going.  Yes, you could say the ten commandments, but I look at those and see something that is missing.  Something that unless you let Jesus into your life, you really can't do.  That is love.   Jesus takes a person's heart and turns it upside down.  I was a really self centered person before I put my faith in Jesus, but I guarantee you that I could have taken a poll from everyone who had a chance to know me, and they all would have said I was a "good" guy.  I put my faith in Jesus, and wow....I could have never  became the person I am now on my own.  I could have spent a lifetime and not come close to the person that I am now, after only six years of knowing Jesus.  I sat in a church for two months as a non-Christian and I didn't like the preaching. It seemed arrogant and who were they to tell me that I was wrong?   One thing I did notice though, that was something I could not relate to, was how they took care of each other.  How they did selfless things for people they didn't even know in the community.  I did not understand that.  Even the "good" guy I was, could not understand why they did these things.  What drove them to do so?    I just said to myself one day, man I got to give this Jesus guy a shot.  I decided I'd let him prove himself to me.  I said the words.  I said a prayer telling Jesus that I put my faith in him.  Now show me what you're about!  He did just that.  Catahoula, I don't know your story, but think you should at least give Jesus a shot.  Let him prove himself to you.  And I'm not talking about church.  I'm talking about you and Jesus.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 26, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> So, what about those of us that aren't ready to do so? At  least not at this point in time?
> 
> Nicole



When you realize that asking for forgiveness does not save you, it is the faith you have that you are forgiven
that makes you change your life in a way to bring you salvation.

God loves you either way but it is your decision to make.


----------



## alvishere (Jun 20, 2007)

bmp


----------



## opie44 (Jun 28, 2007)

I believe in GOD!!!!!!!

JESUS is my savior!!!!


----------



## BassTracker (Jul 2, 2007)

I believe there is a higher being.  But what the being is, I don't know.


----------



## justthinking (Jul 2, 2007)

Bass Tracker - Your response came up in another conversation I had with a co-worker last week. 

I'm not picking on you by asking this, but rather hoping to find some similarities perhaps, with folks who belive in a "higher being" but don't know who or what that higher being is.

What is it inside of you, or that you see or sense that tells you there is a "higher being"?  How do you know that to be "true" and not just a feeling you have. When you say you believe something (and not just "feel it") - you have faith that something is real, or true. 

I'm really not trying to pick on you and would love to hear your reply.

Thanks -


----------



## BassTracker (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry justthinking,

I'll answer the poll, but other than that, I don't get into these conversations anymore.  You think what you want, everyone else think what they want, and I'll think what I want!  It keeps the confrontations down!


----------



## MERC 250 (Jul 2, 2007)

opie44 said:


> I believe in GOD!!!!!!!
> 
> JESUS is my savior!!!!



Amen to that brother!! For by Grace are ye Saved through Faith,and that not of yourselves--IT IS A GIFT OF GOD!EPHESIANS 2:8


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2007)

jimbo4116 said:


> When you realize that asking for forgiveness does not save you, it is the faith you have that you are forgiven
> that makes you change your life in a way to bring you salvation.
> 
> God loves you either way but it is your decision to make.



did ya miss my statement after ????



Her1911 said:


> darnit, I need to change my vote!!!
> Hmm.. oh well
> Just add my vote to I have accepted Jesus Christ as my Personal Saviour!!
> AMEN AND GOD BLESS!!!
> Nic


----------



## jneil (Jul 2, 2007)

Why is it more people that answered poll believe in Jesus than believe in God?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2007)

jneil, I bet some were like me and didnt know it was a multiple choice poll before they voted

I know I'd like to go back n change my vote, but cant


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

You bet I BELIEVE IN GOD< AND HAVE ACCEPTED JESUS
CHRIST AS MY PERSONAL SAVIOR>>>
If anyone  would like to find out more about how to
find TRUE happiness in your life, just send me a PM, and
I will try to help !!!!!
JESUS DOES SAVE !!!!!


----------



## alvishere (Jul 2, 2007)

7 Mag Hunter
     Good post.....that is what thread is about,
I hope those in need  will take you up on your offer (I'm sure many others who posted are willing to share as well )
If this Thread has touched someone here we would love to here their Testimony.


----------



## brofoster (Jul 2, 2007)

My sentiments exactly! Amen



He Who Hunts said:


> I don't know how anyone who has sat in a tree stand and watched the sun rise as the woods come alive, or watched your son or daughter be born, not believe in God. I'll shout it to the heavens ... I believe in God and Jesus Christ is my personal saviour!


----------



## alvishere (Aug 2, 2007)

bmp


----------



## alvishere (Aug 2, 2007)

how accurate do you think the results on this poll is ?


----------



## Wire Nut (Aug 2, 2007)

Alvishere, send all the ones to me that don't know Christ as there personal lord and savior.  I love nothing more than telling people about Jesus.  He saved and sustains me.  Give him glory and honor and praise, Amen.


----------



## alvishere (Aug 3, 2007)

jeremy sharpton said:


> Alvishere, send all the ones to me that don't know Christ as there personal lord and savior.  I love nothing more than telling people about Jesus.  He saved and sustains me.  Give him glory and honor and praise, Amen.



Jeremy,
    Sorry but the poll results are private to respect everyones privacy.
    Your  generous offer is what this thread is all about,
But I would  like to add that if they are anyone in this Forum, If  you are not sure what It means to have Jesus Christ as your Personal Savior .... Please feel free to reread some of the offers, They are several that has offered  to talk to anyone and share their Testimony.
   All I can say is Once you realize and accept what "Gods Gift Is"
your whole prospectives on life as you know it will Change
forever!
   Anyone who wants to Share their testimony on this thread is more than welcome  .


----------



## alvishere (Aug 27, 2007)

Why do you think the poll results are so different than the amount viewed?


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 28, 2007)

alvishere said:


> Why do you think the poll results are so different than the amount viewed?



Easy, many people follow 'the crowd' when it is expedient, seeing what the majority does before signing on the dotted line.  Then they turn thier backs on what is really important, fearing the loss of the world they have a strangle hold on to...  Maybe I'm off base for your question, but allow me to continue the point:

Consider the time of Jesus' public ministry. When He brought miracles to the people, the crowd cheered and followed Him because it was 'easy' to do so.  But when He made it clear what was the responsibilities of the kingdom of God...  those matters of where a person's heart stood before God ("sell all, and come follow me",  "deny self, take up your cross and follow...") well, that didn't sit well with the religious leaders who were comfortable with the 'rules' of thier 'religion' and didn't want any God or King being Lord over them.  

Jesus rebuked the spiritual leaders, whom the crowd still sided with, and then they demanded His execution.

Such as it is today.  Take a stand against any of today's 'religions' (and what I mean by that is any set of rules/regulations that comes before the LORDship of Christ) and you'll have a host of folks crying foul.  People would rather be content following a 'religion' than surrendering to the Lordship of Jesus Christ.


----------



## alvishere (Aug 28, 2007)

StriperAddict said:


> Easy, many people follow 'the crowd' when it is expedient, seeing what the majority does before signing on the dotted line.  Then they turn thier backs on what is really important, fearing the loss of the world they have a strangle hold on to...  Maybe I'm off base for your question, but allow me to continue the point:
> 
> Consider the time of Jesus' public ministry. When He brought miracles to the people, the crowd cheered and followed Him because it was 'easy' to do so.  But when He made it clear what was the responsibilities of the kingdom of God...  those matters of where a person's heart stood before God ("sell all, and come follow me",  "deny self, take up your cross and follow...") well, that didn't sit well with the religious leaders who were comfortable with the 'rules' of thier 'religion' and didn't want any God or King being Lord over them.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input....makes great since


----------



## alvishere (Nov 26, 2008)

bringing back up a older thread to see whats changed this past year


----------

